# Is it possible to get unlimited U TUBE



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Id like to watch that for the farm/gardening/homesteading things they have on there, but it isnt hardly worth it when it cant run a minute without breaking up, and then every 10 secs or less thereafter.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

FarmboyBill said:


> Id like to watch that for the farm/gardening/homesteading things they have on there, but it isnt hardly worth it when it cant run a minute without breaking up, and then every 10 secs or less thereafter.


I suspect it's not youtube, but your Internet connection.

You can download the clips and watch them offline. There are a number of ways to do that. A simple way is to install the YouTube Video Downloader addon for Firefox.

https://addons.mozilla.org/en-us/firefox/addon/easy-youtube-video-downl-10137/

That should prevent break-up.


----------



## porcupine73 (Jan 31, 2013)

I have that problem too sometimes. First you can try turning down the resolution to the lowest offered, like 360p. It won't look as smooth but sometimes that's enough to make it not keep chopping out. Sometimes I let the video start playing, then I pause it, and then wait a minute or two. That lets it buffer up lots of video so that it plays smoothly when resumed.

Ah nice, I thought Google didn't like youtube downloaders. Well I'm sure they don't but I guess they can't get rid of all of them.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Yes I agree it ALL depends on how fast your internet connection is. Now that I am finally up there in speed I now can put them on Wide Screen so they fill the entire screen and do in the highest resolution.


----------



## unregistered168043 (Sep 9, 2011)

Your connection is too slow. You can start the clips then hit 'pause'...it will load while paused. Wait 5 minutes then hit 'play' and it should run straight through.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

If I watch a few, Then I can load one, and let it start, and hit pause, and wait 15 mins and it still wont play the whole clip.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Navada, can you take me through the process of getting onto the mozella thing in your posting. I saw that it wasnt a (one hit and your finished deal).


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

FarmboyBill said:


> Navada, can you take me through the process of getting onto the mozella thing in your posting. I saw that it wasnt a (one hit and your finished deal).


Just click the green Install button in that page. That's all there is to it.


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

FBB

go to this site :

http://speedtest.frontier.com/

Pick the location nearest you and run a test. Run it 3 times. Find out what your ping, download and upload values are. Post them here if you like....

When I use my cell phone hot-spot connection I get 115 to 300 ping, 2.3 MB download and .40 MB upload with the cell phone connecting my computer.
.
My DSL values are 80 - 95 ping, 2.58 download and .62 upload speeds.

If you are using DSL you should be receiving values similar to mine on the cheapest plan - more if you are on a better plan

You-tube still needs to stream in order to watch videos with my connection.

This is the perfect time to check e-mail, HT threads and so on..


----------



## clong (May 9, 2009)

Can someone explain this to me.

*Last Result:*
Download Speed: *11561* kbps (1445.1 KB/sec transfer rate)
Upload Speed: *1462* kbps (182.8 KB/sec transfer rate)
Latency: *58* ms
Saturday, March 2, 2013 10:44:35 PM

And yet when I go to Youtube I get 233kbps for download speed.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

It was established on a different thread that Farm Boy Bill has HughsNet and they are throttling him back. As we said in the other thread, HughsNet and viewing large amounts of videos don't go together.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

I agree satellite internet connections just don't "cut it" when it comes to watching videos as they eat up a lot of broadband allotted amount, and all three will slow your connection way up. And if you do watch youtubes and are having a hard time choose the Lowest resolution available which is 240 and 360, and keep the video at its lowest setting also in screen size.And that goes you any videos being watched.


----------

